# My R32 Widebody



## habahaba (Nov 2, 2006)

I thought I would share few images from my widebody BNR32. Wheels are 10x19 ET0 at front and 10x19 ET-40 at rear.





































Im quite happy about the look at the moment :smokin:


----------



## blue32 (Jan 3, 2007)

looks awesome mate


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

BAD A$$!!!!!

Looks freakin awesome mate.


----------



## hpt_simon (May 20, 2006)

wow, looks big


you have to tell us now , what kits is that?
hehehe

simon


----------



## habahaba (Nov 2, 2006)

> you have to tell us now , what kits is that?
> hehehe
> 
> simon


Well, that is a little difficult, sice I dont know the manufacturer. I purchased this car from Japan as it is, I just added the wheels and coilovers. Rear quarters and mirrors seems like a Veilside, but the front fenders side skirts and frontbumper is different than other Veilside widebodys..
Paintjob is quite fresh in the car, so the design of the kit may not be that old


----------



## NISMO-GTR (Jan 28, 2006)

That is one badass looking '32 mate i must say, the kit really sets it off well and im loving the wheels......whats the engine spec??

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

That is stunning mate. Great buy


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

looks like garys Veilside r32, lovely colour mate its one of the best R32's i have seen


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

WOW! Just WOW!

Great wheels, kit and color! Love the stance!


----------



## yonwd (Jul 5, 2007)

looks great, love widebody r32s!!!!


----------



## HK power sports (May 1, 2008)

absolutely stunning. car looks great. the rear quarters look like they could be veilside but with them i thought you could only buy the full kit.


----------



## megar32 (Dec 14, 2006)

Very very Nice. Looks like you had to do some serious rolling of the fenders. Where's your wing though? thinking of leaving it as is?

Ps. Can I borrow it sometime ? :chuckle:


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

Veilside lists separate prices for each part of the widebody R32. It was something I had expected to do early on, but I've fallen quite in love with the car just as it is. But I would have loved to have started with a widebody R32, particularly one in red, as my Nissan in the States was the same bright red.

What that car needs, is a D.Speed R32 Python rear wing. The width of the wing would very nicely complement the extra rear width of the rear fenders, and basically balance the rear visually and make it look very mean, very imposing!

The sideskirts are also Veilside, but from a different kit. The combination is excellent. I like tasteful widebodies, and this hits it right on the head!


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

WOW looks mean love it


----------



## steveyturbo (Dec 24, 2006)

Perfect looking R32 GTR.....

Best of luck with it:thumbsup:


----------



## neilstafford (Apr 3, 2005)

the cats conkers.

really, really like it.


----------



## hpt_simon (May 20, 2006)

dam, haha, wuld be nice to find out,

looks like the veilside but isnt, as the rear isnt as exagerated and the veilside has de spats blended in.

simon


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

That is awesome love the 32 big time especially wide body style:thumbsup:


----------



## neilo (Nov 17, 2004)

Very nice mate looks hard as nails


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

awesome looking car mate!


----------



## D_m4n (Oct 4, 2006)

Very Nice


----------



## nustad (May 17, 2005)

*Next pics*

Looks very very smart - now for pictures of 19x10s going sideways in the snow!!!!

Must be a handful on the white stuff!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

thats very smart! well done!

the mirrors are by eastbear


----------



## habahaba (Nov 2, 2006)

NISMO-GTR said:


> That is one badass looking '32 mate i must say, the kit really sets it off well and im loving the wheels......whats the engine spec??
> 
> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Engine is almost new from BNR34 with R34 N1 tubbies. There are also the basic mods like 2-plate clutch, Apexi Downpipe and Apexi Exhaust.
I will fit bigger fuel pump and injectors during the winter, propably there will be around 500bhp next summer 
I dont know why the engine has been replaced, maybe there has been a failure with the old one and new R34 engine has been cheaper?



> Looks very very smart - now for pictures of 19x10s going sideways in the snow!!!!
> 
> Must be a handful on the white stuff!


I wont dare to drive it during the winter, its better to keep it in a garage :chuckle:


----------



## felixy69 (Jan 4, 2006)

dude i love your car!!
may be if you have better or more detailed pictures of your fenders we can help you figure out what kit that might be...Yes it seems to me that it's a Veilside FENDERS ..but front bumper could be some thing else...looks good tho !!
btw did you say the wheels at the back has negative 40 off set ??


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Stunning looking 32 :thumbsup:


----------



## PMJ (Sep 11, 2001)

*32*



GTR Cook said:


> Stunning looking 32 :thumbsup:


Second that twice over.... that is an awesome looking 32 , I am begining to like the widebody 32's more and more.... I know of a blue one for sale... genuine velside car in the UK....hmmmmm


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

Looks stunning , really like the look without the spoiler too

James


----------



## Speeddm (Jun 10, 2007)

WOW that is one of the first WB R32s I ve seen that I like. As a rule i hadt red too. You car is the shits man i love it. 
What wheels?


----------



## WIT BLITZ (Apr 1, 2007)

Lovely car! It realy stands out in the snow!:thumbsup:


----------



## Mikster (Feb 17, 2006)

Beautiful car.....love that wide kit. Needs a rear spoiler to even things bit though..IMHO


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

That is gorgeous !!!!


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

Love the colour. Those monster wheels certainly do do fill up the (monster) arches nicely. The first R32 I've seen on 19s that doesn't look silly.

I recommend getting some sort of grill sorted out. Perhaps just the little side plates to hide the anchor points or a full R33 style grill (like mine :thumbsup.

Please post up some more pics!


----------



## skylinelee (Aug 5, 2002)

firstly, what a fooking hard looking car:bowdown1:

cmon guys
wheres all the anoraks who know what this kit is for deffo. ive a big decision to make.
any info on this kit is much appreciated

cheers
lee


----------



## bobwoolmer (Mar 27, 2007)

wow phat ride .........

i'd take the back wiper off ,but thats me :smokin:

no ides what kit it is Lee


----------



## M SKinner (Feb 19, 2007)

Looks a lot like the veilside one... But the skirts and bumpers are different. But could be modified from another kit i guess?


----------



## [N1ZMO] (Aug 28, 2005)

It doesnt look square enough for veilside?..

Felixy69 , how does this look compared to "boosted tampon"? the red 32 in canada that had the yannack 25mm rear over fender kit..not the ugly square looking one they do , but the nice over fender..


----------



## Butuz (Jan 9, 2005)

Thats stunning - it's just an extension of the standard lines of the car - no horrid new lines. Love it!

Butuz


----------



## DEAN (Jul 7, 2004)

*Red wide body.*

Very nice looking 32 looks very well finished, I will be posting some pics of my widebody 32 soon as it's finished.opcorn:


----------



## bobwoolmer (Mar 27, 2007)

DEAN said:


> Very nice looking 32 looks very well finished, I will be posting some pics of my widebody 32 soon as it's finished.opcorn:


bumboclath :smokin:

whaa'm Don .

the legend to rahtid.


----------



## habahaba (Nov 2, 2006)

"Small" image from my widebody Skyline at some local meet last saturday


----------



## FanatiC (Feb 25, 2008)

Awesome car mate! Almost better than looking at girls


----------



## Daryl TunerLab (Jun 7, 2008)

wow, very original car! nice work!


----------



## cogtr (Feb 17, 2009)

thats crazy, very nice car


i never thought 19s could be pulled of either


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

Simply the best looking R32 I've seen, what a car.

Wheels are perfect, no spoiler makes it look very slick and the widebody gives you the message that it's not a car to mess with cause it's still gonna bite your head of.


----------



## shed100 (Apr 1, 2009)

total class mate she is a beauty :thumbsup:


----------



## gaz2002 (Mar 17, 2004)

Stunning mate, geat colour as well.

Gaz


----------



## felixy69 (Jan 4, 2006)

i know i am digging up a old thread...but anyone got more info on this car,
where the fenders are from ? and what wheels are these ?


----------



## torra (Mar 11, 2008)

felixy69 said:


> i know i am digging up a old thread...but anyone got more info on this car,
> where the fenders are from ? and what wheels are these ?


Ask Davw (GTR Shop) he had one in his garden, a black one which looked about the same Bodykit....looks very nice with them 19" wheels on aswell....:clap:


----------



## Markturbo (Jan 12, 2011)

I know it's a thread revival, but that wide arch kit looks pretty nice, and I'm not a fan of fibre glass


----------



## samgtr (Aug 4, 2010)

looks sweet, makes me want to get r32 instead lol


----------



## damodeane (Dec 23, 2010)

that is wide love to see 32s without spoilers also


----------



## squeakyclean32 (Feb 23, 2011)

I really like that.....it looks very minty in that colour too :thumbsup:


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

torra said:


> Ask Davw (GTR Shop) he had one in his garden, a black one which looked about the same Bodykit....looks very nice with them 19" wheels on aswell....:clap:


The black one originally belonged to my friend Jeremy who had one of Japsalon's copy Veilside EIII body kits put on & then sprayed black. It was then sold to Dave who did more work & then sold it on.

I'm informed there are no more original EIII kits available now so hence Japsalon making the copy kits.


----------



## jasaircraft (Feb 15, 2009)

guys the main thing is... what and where did you get that front bumper, its the perfect look, just like the stock one but with the side vents...


----------



## MrMello5 (Apr 18, 2011)

It's most likely a stock item that's been modified IMO..


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

looks pretty  and mean at the same time. bootiful is the word I think.


----------



## Hja-Ozz (Oct 8, 2007)

I likey :smokin:


----------



## nightcrawler (May 7, 2010)

nice one :thumbsup:


----------



## habahaba (Nov 2, 2006)

Bump :wavey:
Some fresh images from my widebody.
Car has sat most of the time in my garage since 2009, now its nearly finished and ready for the next season. Engine bay still needs a little bit tidying
Car was mapped 7/2012 on the road for 1.4 Bar, it hasnt been on the dyno yet but I guess the power is about 500bhp at the fly.

Spec list:
BNR34 N1 engine(24U block), approx.40000km
N1 turbochargers
Apexi Big Bore downpipe
Apexi 90mm exhaust
90mm Racing cat
ORC Twin plate clutch
HKS Hard Pipe kit
HKS oil cooler + relocation kit
M´s induction kit with Green-filters
Tomei fuel pump
Sard 720cc injectors
Apexi Power FC ECU
NGK Iridium plugs
Racing Gear radiator
Nismo short shifter
Momo steering wheel
Nismo 320km/h gauge
HKS EVC5 boost control
Defi Link HUD(Head Up Display)
Defi Link boost + EGT meters
Innovate LC-1 wideband
HKS Hipermax II coilovers
ZYX 330mm brakes front 6-pot
ZYX 330mm brakes rear 4-pot
Hicas Lock Bar
Titanium Strutbrace front/rear strutbrace alu
19" Racing wheels in white


----------



## scott240 (Jan 8, 2006)

Wow that looks sick, nice work!


----------



## aaran_05 (Mar 8, 2012)

love it


----------



## R32GTR_T (Apr 8, 2012)

That is one hell of a car. And the red stands with the white wheels omg. 

What wide body is that and where did you buy bit from?


----------



## habahaba (Nov 2, 2006)

R32GTR_T said:


> That is one hell of a car. And the red stands with the white wheels omg.
> 
> What wide body is that and where did you buy bit from?


Sorry, dont know the manufacturer. Bodykit was fitted in Japan before I purchased this car. The best bet is that its a mix from various manufacturers.


----------



## nathsx (Feb 5, 2013)

looks amazing top job


----------

